# HOUSELESS RECORDS: Front Porch Tour



## findfoot (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi humans, 
I have these projects and I'm working on a house show tour August - November 2019. Calling all musicians and people to check it out and maybe get involved. This is letter has more details and a cheesy anecdote (cause it was aimed towards housies). Wanna host a show? 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/12HqvfiP9cRsAywOFgOmihqfzU1-t8fPy8IJSLDPkrsk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Batsy (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey, Foot!

My name's Batshit, and I'm a musician, poet, and storyteller from the SF Bay Area. I just read the letter you attached, and I would be totally down to perform on the tour!

I haven't lived nomadically before, but I've been planning to for a while now.

HMU!

Edit: Sent you an email at the address listed in the letter


----------



## findfoot (Jul 6, 2019)

Aight so I know I'm yuppie lookin ass nerd, but I'm a dirty kid at heart... I traveled for over 4 years which is nothin compared to some and then I mobbed around and touched base with my roots in Alaska so that I could really build a solid foundation for this project: HOUSELESS RECORDS

WE BOUGHT A BUS

this is me... and a video about Front Porch Tour

come play music 

Front Porch Tour << VIDEO LINK


----------



## void gaze (Jul 19, 2019)

Rad...tour itinerary posted somewhere?


----------

